# An post easter delivery



## Bubbly Scot (18 Mar 2008)

Anyone know when an post are delivering over easter? specifically the bank holiday Monday, Good Friday and the Saturday in the middle. I know they sometimes deliver on Saturdays, over Christmas, would this happen at easter?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Mar 2008)

As far as I can recall they deliver normally on Good Friday but not Easter Saturday and definitely not Monday. Try giving one of the sorting offices a ring and see what they have to say.


----------



## oldtimer (18 Mar 2008)

The usual arrangements are, on Good Friday urban areas get a delivery but no deliveries in rural areas, no deliveries on Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (19 Mar 2008)

Brill, thanks guys.

Added bit: Lady in the post office said nothing delivered after tomorrow and post office closed Friday. This is fairly rural Ireland though, not sure about the city etc.


----------

